

How Was This Recursive Image Made? - xirium
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Kubuntugutsy1.png

======
byrneseyeview
Take a screenshot of the the original Kubuntu wikipedia page. Scale a copy of
the screenshot down to the size of the picture area on the wikipedia article.
Take a screenshot of the result; scale a copy of the result down until it's
the size of the picture within the picture in the screenshot. At that point,
it's probably indistinguishable -- you can't see enough of the 4th picture to
even recognize the color of the KDE desktop. This is no fun at all.

~~~
xirium
I knew it was faked because it was only uploaded once. However, it immediately
made me laugh because it implied the impossible. Judging by the quantity of
blue in the middle, I'd say that resizing was only done three times.

------
graywh
Time and patience.

Also, it's not totally recursive since the top level is different from
subsequent levels.

------
earle
you can do this easily enough with websnapr as well

